# Hi, new here - any builders in Costa Blanca / Altea



## willage (Feb 19, 2018)

Firstly, hello! New to the forum here 

Looking for a recommendation ideally, we have just bought a property in Altea however we seem to really be struggling getting some English speaking builders.

I completely get that it is our fault for not speaking the local language (we really are trying to learn Spanish presently) but I wondered if anyone knew of general builders or plumbers / electricians at all?

Any advise would be really welcome!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

willage said:


> Firstly, hello! New to the forum here
> 
> Looking for a recommendation ideally, we have just bought a property in Altea however we seem to really be struggling getting some English speaking builders.
> 
> ...


I guess you aren't really interested in a builder who just happens to have done a bit of DiY before he/she came to Spain - they are the ones we described as having qualified at the RyanAir university and collected any (usually none) credentials as they walked down the aircraft steps.

In that case what you want is a good local builder and a translator who is conversant with building nomenclature. So you need to ask your neighbours who is the best local builder and find yourself a good translator which puts an entirely different nature on your question.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

willage said:


> Firstly, hello! New to the forum here
> 
> Looking for a recommendation ideally, we have just bought a property in Altea however we seem to really be struggling getting some English speaking builders.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can't be looking hard enough 

I live just down the road from Altea and if you look in the local freebies you will find a selection of British builders and plumbers in the classified section!!

I used two last year, one to supply and fit a water boiler (English) and another to modify my bathroom (Welch). 

When you get familiar with the local expats you will probably find a few good "out of work" builders.

Steve


----------

